# How do I get a handicap if I'm not a member?



## Khamelion (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd like to try and get a handicap, but as the subject line says, I'm not a member of any club.

Does anyone know of anywhere I can get a handicap that is from an official source that could be used if I so desired to play open competitions?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 25, 2012)

Their are some sites where you can hand 3 cards in and they will give you a hcp, but it costs roughly Â£20 odd pounds.
https://secure.golfclubgb.co.uk/


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 25, 2012)

AFAIK you can't. The only way to get an official and active handicap is to do this by playing in qualifying rounds (or using the supplementary card system) at a club, and the only way you can play in these is to be a member. 
You can certainly play rounds and log them on applications to create a "handicap" but this would not count as official for competitive playing purposes. 
That's my understanding of it.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2012)

As Greig says, you must be a member of an affiliated golf club to have an official handicap. The handicap certificates from those sites where you enter your own scores are not worth the paper they are printed on.
If you are looking for a cheap way of getting an official handicap, see if you can find a municipal course which has a low membership fee combined with paying a green fee every time you play. Most areas of the country will have such courses, so look around.


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.golfshake.com/

Edit to add, It wont be a congu approved one.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 25, 2012)

There are some very cheap muni courses offering membership, and thus congu handicap. 

For instance .... http://www.styalgolf.co.uk/in2golf.html


----------



## arnieboy (Jun 25, 2012)

A friend of mine has just asked me the same question. While not 'official' handicaps would the certificate be accepted by golf clubs allowing you just to play a round of golf?


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 25, 2012)

Some of the more prestigious clubs will insist on seeing a h/cap certificate, others will say they require a specific h/cap but will not check, many really don't care and don't require or ask for one.

However those that check will only accept an official one.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2012)

arnieboy said:



			A friend of mine has just asked me the same question. While not 'official' handicaps would the certificate be accepted by golf clubs allowing you just to play a round of golf?
		
Click to expand...

Commercially minded courses will probably take anyone's money with any kind of handicap certificate but many private clubs will still insist on a CONGU handicap certificate. The OP's question on entering Open Competitions is answered very simply - CONGU handicap only.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 25, 2012)

my local munis off offer a low value membership with affiliated congu hc.

the one im currently a member of is Â£60.00 per year, this gives you roughly 45 comps including inter club comps, and all the typical knock out matches, on top you just pay your green fees as and when you play.

it works out more anually if you play every week, but on the plus side the weeks that you choose not to play or to play elsewhere does not cost you a penny.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Their are some sites where you can hand 3 cards in and they will give you a hcp, but it costs roughly Â£20 odd pounds.
https://secure.golfclubgb.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I joined this couple of years ago thinking I would have a handicap without being a member but sheer waste of Â£20 in my opinions it's unofficial you may as well use an online tracker site.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheers guys, so the general consensus is the sites that offer an "official" handicap without the need to be a club member are pretty much a waste of money.

Therefore if I want to try and get an official handicap, the best way is to try and find a course that will process three cards for me for a nominal fee or find the several hundred notes and join a club.

I'll try for the nominal fee option, as joining a club is not an option as I'm on-call every other week and her indoors would only complain if I tried to get my monies worth on the weeks I was not on-call.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 25, 2012)

Khamelion said:



			I'll try for the nominal fee option, as joining a club is not an option as I'm on-call every other week and her indoors would only complain if I tried to get my monies worth on the weeks I was not on-call.
		
Click to expand...

this worked for me for over 25 years and, apart from 1 year when someone else coughed up the membership fees, it was only when I retired that I joined a 'full club'

I played golf all over the place on a green fee basis, but also played comps and club matches when time permitted; again on a green fee basis.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 25, 2012)

Khamelion said:



			Therefore if I want to try and get an official handicap, the best way is to *try and find a course that will process three cards for me for a nominal fee* or find the several hundred notes and join a club.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that was mooted as an option. Finding a club like a muni with a nominal _subs or joining fee _is more what has been suggested.  
You still need to be a member and play in qualifying rounds to get an official handicap.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			You still need to be a member and play in qualifying rounds to get an official handicap.
		
Click to expand...

you don't need to play in qualifying rounds to get, or even keep, a handicap.

you will need to submit 3 cards over a measured course (ie any tees) to get one and to keep it active you can submit 3 supplemental cards in the following calendar year, and each subsequent one.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 25, 2012)

I joined a muni course for Â£102- Mon-Fri before 5pm also for Â£10 extra enter a few medals and get an official hcp:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 25, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			you don't need to play in qualifying rounds to get, or even keep, a handicap.

you will need to submit 3 cards over a measured course (ie any tees) to get one and to keep it active you can submit 3 supplemental cards in the following calendar year, and each subsequent one.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected Duncan, but to do this do you still not need to be a member?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I stand corrected Duncan, but to do this do you still not need to be a member?
		
Click to expand...

as you say, you need to be a member and it needs to be an affiliated club (to one of the Golf Unions)


----------



## louise_a (Jun 25, 2012)

You will need to round with a member to mark and sign the cards you submit.


----------



## the hammer (Jun 25, 2012)

where i play, they wont take members ,but youcan join as an affiliate for about Â£35 (only in april). This allows you to get a congu handicap and play (for extra Â£Â£Â£'s obviously) in comps.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 25, 2012)

louise_a said:



			You will need to round with a member to mark and sign the cards you submit.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, whilst your club may make that a requirement. The congu requirements are 'marked by a person approved by the Club' ... My first handicap was marked by a friend, who was a member elsewhere but the club were happy for that to happen.


----------

